# Best route to Crystal Palace CC?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

On Monday we're off to stay at Crystal Palace Caravan Club site. Usually our London visits are to the Abbey Wood site so we're not familiar with the route to Crystal Palace. We're on the Yorkshire / Greater Manchester borders and The Caravan Club's own route planner would have us going West on the M62, down the M6 to the M1 then through the centre of London, including Marble Arch, Park Lane etc. and probably over Vauxhall Bridge. Our Tomtom would go East on M62, down the A1 and through the Blackwall tunnel. We'd prefer the latter route, or a variation of it, perhaps going clockwise round the M25 and approaching Crystal Palace from the east or even south east.

If you go to Crystal Palace from the North which way do you go, and what would you recommend?


Thanks

Chris


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Probably best to approach from M25 if that is the way you used to approach Abbey Wood. If you go direct across London and make a wrong turn you may encounter the Congestion Charging Zone. Vauxhall Bridge marks the western edge of the Congestion Charging Zone. From the Dartford Crossing you could pick up the A21 which I've used once to get to Crystal Palace CC site. Take the general direction towards Bromley and I think I then took the A222 towards Beckenham and then Crystal Palace. We left the van on the site and used public transport to get into Central London. Worth getting an Oyster Card if you haven't got one.

If you are coming down the M1 you have got the option of going anticlockwise and the M4 maybe takes you slightly closer to CP CC site but I've never taken the van that way. Probably worth considering this route as it is probably a shorter distance. Others might know it.

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Going across central London is not on! We have only been to CP once, and I think we took the A23 in, but it's an awful road that winds through Purley & Croydon. When heading into West London we go in on the A3 which is good dual carriageaway all the way to nearly wandsworth then you carry on the A3 and join the A205 at Clapham common, and turn off right at Tulse Hll. Have a look on Bing maps - put in Wandsworth to Caravan Club Crystal Palace. You could go in on the A4 and go south from the Earls Court area, but it's very busy.

The A3 turning off the M25 is a few miles south of the M3 (J9?)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

SNandJA said:


> Probably best to approach from M25 if that is the way you used to approach Abbey Wood. If you go direct across London and make a wrong turn you may encounter the Congestion Charging Zone. Vauxhall Bridge marks the western edge of the Congestion Charging Zone. From the Dartford Crossing you could pick up the A21 which I've used once to get to Crystal Palace CC site. Take the general direction towards Bromley and I think I then took the A222 towards Beckenham and then Crystal Palace. We left the van on the site and used public transport to get into Central London. Worth getting an Oyster Card if you haven't got one.
> 
> If you are coming down the M1 you have got the option of going anticlockwise and the M4 maybe takes you slightly closer to CP CC site but I've never taken the van that way. Probably worth considering this route as it is probably a shorter distance. Others might know it.
> 
> Steve


Thank you, that was helpful and confirms what I thought about possible problems of trying to go straight through central London. We haven't got Oyster Cards as we've usually managed with (free) buses and main line trains but we do keep meaning to get them. We won't need them on this trip however as the purpose is to have a corneal graft as a day procedure at Kings College Hospital on Tuesday, then returning to the hospital on Wednesday for a check-up. Leaving on Thursday and probably staying at a Britstop on the way back so I don't have to sit up for too long. I'll be getting taxis for the shortish distance between the campsite and the hospital. Motorhomes have many uses, this time it's my convalescent ward. 

Chris


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I would definitely follow the Tomtom instructions via Blackwall Tunnel and then the S Circular through Catford. You use less of the S Circular which is one of the busiest roads in London. One warning, the TT route will probably tell you to turn off the A2 to Kidbrooke Stn. Do not use this as there is a width restriction. Follow the A2 to the next junction and then turn right on the S Circular. The rest of the route should be fine.

Good luck with your op.

Gary.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

From Norfolk we travel straight down the M11 and cross the M25 near Epping. We continue down to meet the A12 at Redbridge. This continues as the Blackwall Tunnel Approach, becoming the A102 until it meets the A2 near Eltham. All dual carriageway (often 3 or 4 lanes).

Then follow the A205 South Circular westwards, through the gyratory system at Catford and onto A212 to Crystal Palace. Typical outer London driving, with some badly parked vehicles obstructing the inside lane, but basically a piece of cake.

We are OK for LEZ: are you?

Good luck with the op - Gordon


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for more helpful replies. Yes, think we'll do Blackwall tunnel. We have the Tomtom camper satnav so it probably won't try to send us on a width restricted route, but we'll watch out for it. I used to know S.E. London well, as I lived at Avery Hill / Eltham and went to school in Greenwich, but I've been in Yorkshire for 33 years now and things change. 

Our van is plated at 3.4 so LEZ is not a problem. This was a major consideration when we bought it.


Thanks

Chris


----------

